# 200A Service Material List



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I posted this in another thread for a specific service I was doing. You'll probably need a few things different.

Meter pan - Free from PoCo
Meter Hub - Free from PoCo
POA - Free from PoCo

Backer board - $10
3 Barrel splices - $16
2 Mastic Pads - $3
100' 4/0 AL - $80
Silicone - $4
Duct seal - $3

20' 2" pipe - $16
2" LB - $9
2" 45 elbow - $3
2" 90 elbow - $4
2" straps - $5
2" weather head - $10
2" offset nipple - $4
2 2" connectors - $3
4 2" couplings - $4
2" bushings - $2

200A Siemens 20/40 - $106
8 20 amp breakers - $32
1 15 amp breakers - $4

2 acorns - $7
4 pipe clamps - $9
#2 AL - $15
Ground block - $16
#6 CU - $17
2 ground rods - $25

1900 box - $2
Mulberry cover - $3
TR GFCI - $13
Offset nipple - $2


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Giorgio.g said:


> one more thing, Is it #4 awg from rods to meter or #6? is it #4awg from panel to water meter? i have not done a service in a while and i just want to make sure i have it all covered.


#6 Cu to the ground rods. Remember that you will also need an intersystem bonding bridge (ground block) so I normally run the #6 thru it.

FWIW, check on your PoCo. Some (such as PSE&G) don't want any grounding in the meter pan, so you need to bring that #6 GEC directly inside to the panel.

As for the water pipe, I use #2 Al to save money. You can use #4 Cu if you prefer. Remember to jump the meter. Also remember to jump the water heater.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

DIYer4Life said:


> #6 Cu to the ground rods. Remember that you will also need an intersystem bonding bridge (ground block) so I normally run the #6 thru it.
> 
> FWIW, check on your PoCo. Some (such as PSE&G) don't want any grounding in the meter pan, so you need to bring that #6 GEC directly inside to the panel.
> 
> As for the water pipe, I use #2 Al to save money. You can use #4 Cu if you prefer. Remember to jump the meter. Also remember to jump the water heater.


Thanks DIY.


----------

